
Chelsea Manning ends hunger strike after winning gender surgery battle - jboynyc
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/14/chelsea-manning-ends-hunger-strike-after-winning-battle-for-gender-transition-surgery
======
whamlastxmas
I'm really happy for her victory. But I guess I'm a little confused by the
government having to pay for her transition surgery. I mean, I'm happy my tax
dollars are being used for something beneficial to someone (as is often not
the case) but I'm not sure what sort of precedent this sets. Maybe this
comment is very ignorant - I am not very familiar with gender dysphoria. Could
anyone chime in as to why access to hormonal treatments (if not already being
used) and transition surgery is considered part of the standard of care a
prison inmate should receive?

On a final note, it's weird that a prison would acquiesce to this, but not
acquiesce to the dozens of arguably more important changes that would improve
prisoner mental health and rehabilitation for everyone.

